
Artic Strategy - theastrowolfe
https://go.usa.gov/xfkD3+
======
rolph
this is a PDF if anyone needs to know.

the gist...

>> Residing at the intersection between the U.S. homeland and two critical
theaters, Indo-Pacific and Europe, the Arctic is an increasingly vital region
for U.S. national security interests.<<

